# The LOFT Build - In the shed with burner



## burner (Aug 29, 2011)

Alright ladies and gents, I decided to step my game up and build a proper grow room. No more micro grows for me. I decided my Loft is the best spot to do this, it's going to be a lot of work, but i'm hoping to have it done within 5-6 weeks. This room will only be used fall/winter/spring. I'm in NJ and it gets pretty cold here in the winter, it can go single digits during the night. The shed is not currently insulated and does not have electricity to it. Those are the first two things i'm doing. 

I plan to use half the loft as my room, leaving half for storage and what not. Check the sketches for dimensions & plans. I'm going to frame out the whole room itself and insulate roof and walls, then frame out the flower box. Plywood on the outside, most likely R-14 fiberglass insulation(since I have a few rolls), vapor barrier and drywall interior walls. 

I have a few issues i'm still trying to work out because I haven't dealt with anything like this.

I think i'm going to have to install a new 20amp breaker and run a dedicated line out to the shed. Things I need to run:


600 watt HPS
700-1500 watt ceramic heater
80-110 watt fan + fan speed controller
200 watts +/- CFLS, T8's, or T5's
misc. Fans
*Flower Box Specs:*
4' x 3' x 3'8" :: 12 sq. ft. :: 40 cubic ft. 

_I'm not sure how much air I want to be exchanging because of the colder temps._ 
I plan on having a passive intake pulling the colder air from the shed itself and another pulling warmer air from the loft room. I will most likely exhaust the warmer air into the loft room as well to help with temps; also will plan to exhaust it right out of the shed, there's a window that opens that can be used for exhaust. I think it will be worth hooking the heater up to a thermostat to better control the room temp itself and so it's not on all the time. 

*Veg/clone/mother/work area will be  4' x 4'*
Haven't decided if it would be better to just section off an area and have a fan moving air around there or actually build a contained box for this. There will be passive intakes, if I decided to just run this area open, I'll most likely put a PC fan or 2 blowing fresh air into the room


I think that's about it, i'm sure i'll think of more stuff to add, but please give me some input, I'm still unsure about some things and want to do this right ONCE and not have to worry later on.


----------



## burner (Aug 29, 2011)

Here's the future spot in the flesh


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 29, 2011)

Looks like you have a good handle on what you need to do.  You are pretty much going to need to scrog or lst.  

I would recommend a fan that exhausted hot air from the vegging room into the flowering room during lights out.  This will help with the need for heat.


----------



## burner (Aug 29, 2011)

Yeah THG I was thinking the same thing..it will deff be beneficial. What would you recommend as far as air changes? I really don't have a grasp on what to aim for with the colder temps. I also am unsure of the fan, is it worth getting the 6" and turning it way down or getting the 4" and dialing it down some?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 29, 2011)

I would get the 6" and a speed controller.  Let's give some thought to your ventilation.  You will probably need to alter it a bit for the different seasons.

Are you planning on doing scrog or lst?


----------



## burner (Aug 29, 2011)

I know everyone says go bigger, and the 6" isn't much more money so I will go with that and the controller. I'm not sure yet on the scrog or LST, I keep going back and fourth on it, what are your thoughts on it?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 30, 2011)

:ciao: *burner*


mojo for the grow...I use a cadet heater in the shed and rooms run on temp controllers...Theres a built in thermostat in the cadet..we dont get as cold as what you say yall do and i like the idea that *THG *said about dumping your hot air from veg into the flower room when lights off in flower but not sure how ya not have air dumping in when lights on Most important IMO  is insolation...let me know if I can help..SHeds are great to grow in


take care and be safe


----------



## bho_expertz (Aug 30, 2011)

Mojo for the operation LOFT


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 30, 2011)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :ciao: *burner*
> 
> 
> mojo for the grow...I use a cadet heater in the shed and rooms run on temp controllers...Theres a built in thermostat in the cadet..we dont get as cold as what you say yall do and i like the idea that *THG *said about dumping your hot air from veg into the flower room when lights off in flower but not sure how ya not have air dumping in when lights on Most important IMO  is insolation...let me know if I can help..SHeds are great to grow in
> ...



Timer controlled fan--and it doesn't need to be a large fan.  I am guessing that a smaller muffin fan would work.  I would locate it near the top of the vegging box however, so you were getting the warmest air.


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 30, 2011)

Your gonna have fun in there...The greenest of mojo for your new space.


----------



## Sol (Aug 30, 2011)

I would second that vote for using the 6" inline fan. I use a 440 cfm inline for my 400w and still run at 3/4- full ,  granted your space is slightly larger than mine so you have a larger air volume to change and won't heat up:evil: as quickly as mine might. So i would think that you might be better off having the power if you need it ,rather than need it and not have the power:cry: . Btw , thats just to maintain a steady 78-80 degrees in summer, in my particular situation.
 Very nice spot you have there!


----------



## Hushpuppy (Aug 30, 2011)

I figured your amperage to be right at 21amps which is just out of the 20a breaker range. I would suggest that you get some 12/2 all weather wiring(from home depot or Lowes) to run your power out from your house to the building. This wiring can handle 30a, and has 2 coated wires and one bare ground wire. That would give you enough for any expansion that you may want. Make sure its the kind that can be buried without having to run conduit(unless you just want to run it in conduit). 

Lowes also has some stuff called Tekfoil that is like the stuff you put in the car windshield. It is insulated and has 97% reflective surface on both sides. Its not real expensive either. 

On the venting, just an idea for moving heat during lights on/off periods. 2 fans with blow open dampers on them. Each one facing the opposite direction and on thermostat switches placed in the flower room. One switch is set for low heat operation so that it comes on when the flower room is cool(dark) to bring in heat, and the other set for high heat operation so that it comes on when the flower room is warm(light) to remove heat.

Or you could have a fan set up to cycle the air between both rooms constantly and work to maintain temp levels in veg area. That is what I do in my lab, but I am on the opposite end now as I am running an AC to maintain 75-80* constantly in the veg area and just cycle it throughout.


----------



## burner (Aug 30, 2011)

*BHO, Rose, Solanero* thanks for the mojo


----------



## burner (Aug 30, 2011)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :ciao: *burner*
> 
> 
> mojo for the grow...I use a cadet heater in the shed and rooms run on temp controllers...Theres a built in thermostat in the cadet..we dont get as cold as what you say yall do and i like the idea that *THG *said about dumping your hot air from veg into the flower room when lights off in flower but not sure how ya not have air dumping in when lights on Most important IMO  is insolation...let me know if I can help..SHeds are great to grow in
> ...



Thanks *4u*, I was just looking at Cadets..they look like quality stuff. What model do you have? What are you did you use for insulation?


----------



## burner (Aug 30, 2011)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Timer controlled fan--and it doesn't need to be a large fan.  I am guessing that a smaller muffin fan would work.  I would locate it near the top of the vegging box however, so you were getting the warmest air.



That's a genius idea ...I have a bunch of PC fans around, good ones too, and I have a few PC fan speed controller's that I can use to dial them in


----------



## mr_chow (Aug 30, 2011)

looks good w/ all that wood.  you said you were going to drywall?  i'd recommend something that is a bit water resistant and definitely treated w/ anti-fungal/anti-mold agents if possible.


peace,

mr_chow


----------



## burner (Aug 30, 2011)

*Hushpuppy* - after redoing some math today, I over estimated a bit and came in just over 21 amps as well. I'm not an expert in electricity, but am I going to have to jump up to a 2-pull 30a breaker with the 12/2 wire you recommended?

Is the Tekfoil the same stuff as Reflectix they sell? I was thinking that or Polyshield, which is a reflective insulation.

I think i'm going to combine your fan idea with THG's, and use PC fans on times with fan speed controllers.


----------



## burner (Aug 30, 2011)

*mr_chow *thanks for the tip, i'm gonna foam seal everything along with the vapor barrier as well


----------



## Locked (Aug 30, 2011)

Wow bro this is gonna be hella nice when you get it done. It is nice that it is a blank slate and you can totally build it to suit your needs. Can't wait to see this unfold....subscribed.


----------



## mr_chow (Aug 30, 2011)

Also, before you rock the roof you may want to line it with some thermal tape or similar type material to help reduce heat "signature".

...better to overdue than worry.


peace,

mr_chow


----------



## Ruffy (Aug 31, 2011)

if you use a r20 roxsul, fire , water & sound insulation  & a poly/ vapour barrier you wont have issues. frame properly and seal any big gaps from the out side. is the shed have siding on the outside? or a shingled roof? if so you are good to go


----------



## Ruffy (Aug 31, 2011)

oh ya good luck  burner!! giver like you were 18 again lol
im painting and setting up equipment this weekend, my equip came today


----------



## Hushpuppy (Aug 31, 2011)

Hey Burner; about the wiring; You would be better off to go with the 12/2 and the 30a breaker. Even if your coming in just under 20amps, having the 30a setup will allow you some flexability for the future. I just had to rewire my whole lab because we put an additional room on it and hadn't really wired it for expansion. I know that you are fairly limited on expansion with your shed but (like Solanero said)Its better to have more and not need it than less and find that you need more.

On the insulation, I am not sure about the other stuff that you mentioned. I actually used some insulation from Lowes that is the standard 4'x8' sheet insulation in my lab. It is the white styrofoam and has what appears to be Mylar on one side, but I haven't been able to find anything on how reflective it is. 

The reason that I mentioned the Tekfoil is because my wife brought me a book from a distributor that sells it, and they talked like its the best stuff available. They said it works as a vapor barrier, insulator, and fully light and IR reflective, and its fairly reasonable. I am planning on using it in my new lab-room addition.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Aug 31, 2011)

Hey I went back and looked at the insulation that I used and found that it is "Polyshield" and they don't give any data on the reflectivity of the "metalic" film so I suspect that it is not very efficient for using as a reflective insulation for our purposes, and it doesn't claim to be a vapor barrier either. I will definitely go with the Tekfoil on my room addition, and I am going to either cover the polyshield that is in my other room or paint it white.


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Aug 31, 2011)

for polyshield and tekfoil info go to...farmtek.com


----------



## burner (Sep 1, 2011)

First off, I want to apologize for wasting anyones time that replied to this thread and helped me out. After a long heated discussion with my wife, Im not going to be going thru with this project. After finally convincing her, she agreed and allowed me to grow for the past year, but was never really happy with it. She has very high anxiety as it is, and I know it put her thru a lot. I hated seeing her like that.


  Were at a point in our lives where we want to start to try and have kids soon, and she cant get over the fact that I CAN get busted and I most likely would be going to jail, and I honestly cant put her through it anymore, especially if we are going to try and start a family in the near future. I really wished I lived in a state that MJ is legal, but NJ is not that cool and I have to face facts; Although I enjoy, and love it, growing is illegal where i'm at. Believe me though, IF jersey ever loosens up and legalizes it like it should be, i'll be first in line....right behind Hammy 

On another note, i'm not goin anywhere, I'm going to do another outdoor crop next summer and get my toes wet with some guerrilla growing. Should be fun experience, I get to cook some soil to feed them girls all summer long My bro's grow so i'll still be able to live thru them and visit plants throughout the year and help out where I can....gimme some snips, i'll help trim some nugs

-burner


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 1, 2011)

Got to keep your sweetie happy.  Good karma to you for putting your wife's happiness before your own.  You are truly a good husband.


----------



## burner (Sep 1, 2011)

Thanks THG, I appreciate the kind words. Happy wife, happy life


----------



## Locked (Sep 1, 2011)

That sucks bro but it is totally understandable and I wld do the same thing. Gotta keep the wife happy...and it is commendable of you to honor her wishes and keep her life as stress free as possible.  Unfortunately our state sucks and I don't see it getting any better anytime soon. I hve 12 more years till I get to my 30 with UPS and then the wife and I will be packing our bags for AZ.  I want to grow legal without the threat of serious jail time.


----------



## burner (Sep 1, 2011)

Thanks hammy, it does suck, but it's for the better. Like I said, my bros grow and i'll be checking on fresh plants throughout the week and i'll be growing outdoors next year again. Sounds like in 12 years you'll be livin nice and legal my friend


----------



## Ruffy (Sep 1, 2011)

all good burner, if i had a wife i wouldnt be growin either lol but im kinda lucky, im going to have 15 legal girls soon enough. ill post lots of pics for you!! your lady has a good man, she better stick with you!


----------



## burner (Sep 1, 2011)

hehe Ruffy, she's a good girl too, she does a lot, i'm very lucky. I saw some of your goodies you got, i'm deff looing forward to seeing that gear in action.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 1, 2011)

Ruffy said:
			
		

> all good burner, if i had a wife i wouldnt be growin either....



...unless your wife was like me.....


----------



## burner (Sep 2, 2011)

:laugh: hahaahahaa


----------



## bho_expertz (Sep 2, 2011)

Good luck with your life and wife burner. At least you are going to have a nice period ( with lot's of sex ) :hubba:


----------



## Ruffy (Sep 2, 2011)

> ...unless your wife was like me.....


 are you hinting @ something thg??? you are a goddes & we live close enough.......lol just playin


----------



## burner (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks BHO...like I said, happy wife, happy life


----------

